

How to Not Suck at Interviews - karangoeluw
http://www.truthsnap.com/1/post/2013/09/how-to-not-suck-at-an-interview.html

======
dmak
"It doesn’t matter if you’re interviewing at a casual tech firm where everyone
wears graphic t-shirts and flip flops – this is an interview. You wear a damn
suit unless explicitly told otherwise by the interviewer or company."

How does wearing a suit equate to "Dress like you’ve been there before."? It
seems like the opposite, if anything.

